# Schwangere Hilary Duff gefeuert



## Mandalorianer (23 Aug. 2011)

*Schwangere Hilary Duff gefeuert

Sie darf keine 'Bonnie' mehr sein​*
*Schwanger und gefeuert:* Erst vor wenigen Tagen hatte Schauspielerin Hilary Duff der Welt mitgeteilt, dass sie und Ehemann Mike Comrie ihr erstes Kind erwarten, da folgt kurze Zeit später schon die erste Hiobsbotschaft. Die 23-Jährige hat wegen ihrer Schwangerschaft die Hauptrolle in der Neuverfilmung des Kultfilms 'Bonny and Clyde’ verloren, wie 'TMZ’ nun berichtet.

"Hilary wird bis nächstes Jahr nicht verfügbar sein“, verriet ein Insider der Produktionsfirma. Die Entscheidung, für die Rolle der Bonnie Parker nun eine andere Schauspielerin zu suchen, geschehe keinesfalls aus bösem Willen. „Wenn wir warten könnten, würden wir es tun“, so der Insider weiter. Aber wenn ihre Schwangerschaft fortgeschritten ist, würde dies wahrscheinlich Probleme bei den Dreharbeiten verursachen – und die können nicht verschoben werden. Drehstart soll bereits der kommende Herbst sein.

Böses Blut solle es aber nicht geben. Wie es heißt, haben sich Duff und das Produktionsteam im Guten getrennt.
Was die Schauspielerin und Sängerin aber wirklich von ihrem Rauswurf hält,
kann man sich nur denken – zumal es viele andere Schauspielerinnen gibt, 
die trotz Schwangerschaft ihre Filme gedreht haben.

..........
Gruss vom Gollum


----------



## BlueLynne (23 Aug. 2011)

hängt wahrscheinlich von der Art der Rolle ab ....
oder sie sind nicht flexibel genug, ihre Teile vorzuziehen ....


----------



## Punisher (29 März 2012)

haben Schwangere in den Staaten keinen Kündigungsschutz?


----------

